# Classic Miyata Catalogs on RBR



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

I found this on the RBR Retro-Classic forum

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115338

Page 21 of the 1989 catalog is my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Thanx Jeff, another great info link...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffh said:


> I found this on the RBR Retro-Classic forum
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115338
> 
> Page 21 of the 1989 catalog is my favorite :thumbsup:


Yeeeeah I wonder why. 

Have you seen that other RR Team around town? Usually locked up on the street and it looks pretty worn, but all there.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

I watched it ride by on University a few weeks ago while sitting stopped at the light, funny how you only notice the bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffh said:


> I watched it ride by on University a few weeks ago while sitting stopped at the light, funny how you only notice the bike.


I recognize riders by bike more often than by the riders themselves.

Kind of sad, but true.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey, I've been looking for something like this for a while. I was recently given an '89 Alumicross from a friend. Original everything (including tires), except it has or is missing:
broken canti post on the fork
one arm of the canti brake in the front is missing (went with the post I guess)
missing QR seat pin
clips/straps missing from pedals
rear derailleur's been removed and scrapped (ghetto single speed hipster conversion alert!), running a "magic gear" that was waaaay too tight, lucking it hadn't been ridden much set up as such.
26.0mm seatpost jammed into 25.8mm tube. Luckily I was able to remove it without any damage to the frame. LBS had a 25.8 in a box 'o parts. Sweet.


The frame's an RCH too small for me. Is this bike "classic" enough to try and hunt down the rest of the parts, or should it become a beater, or should I just sell the frame and get ride of the whole thing? I need advice from the VRCers around here.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

FKMTB07 said:


> The frame's an RCH too small for me. Is this bike "classic" enough to try and hunt down the rest of the parts, or should it become a beater, or should I just sell the frame and get ride of the whole thing? I need advice from the VRCers around here.


PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES....please? What size is it? More details......


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES....please? What size is it? More details......


I just looked in my bike pictures... I have none of this one. I'll try and have a photoshoot real soon (I need to photograph another one of my bikes to list it for sale on craigslist anyways).

I'm not sure about the size. I'm 6'0 and I could stand for it to be a couple of cm larger.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

What a great source. Thank you so much for posting this link.

My favorite is the 83 with (Fullpro) Aero and early Ridge Runner

*But, for what reason do I find a picture of John Tomac in the 1990 catalog?*

If you don't see the picture please press button


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

The bike he is riding is a bonded MIyata roadbike. I do not recall Tomac riding for Miyata. So if he is really Tomac, it is a big questionmark for me as well.

My favorite in this series of brochures is I think the 1993 Elevation 10,000, closely followed by the 1990 RidgeRunner Team.

US Miyatas currently in my stable are the 1990 Century MTB and 1991 Team Miyata HBall signature ed. The later isn't present in the catalogues. In some early 90s catalogues the top of the line MTB models are missing.

I am probably heading to pick an Euro Alumicross equivilent 'TerraLiner' tomorrow. Alumicross are not very tough to source, so personally I wouldn't spend immense effort in resurrecting one or let a tear when it dies.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*team R.R.*

anyone have the SPECS of '88 model?bought a used one & it has "experimental" on the chainstay+600 ultegra rear der.,deore thumb shifters.want to make it org./XCE front der.....thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

[QUOTE='02 NRS]anyone have the SPECS of '88 model?bought a used one & it has "experimental" on the chainstay+600 ultegra rear der.,deore thumb shifters.want to make it org./XCE front der.....thanks.[/QUOTE]

Post pics.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Post pics.


Okay. Here's some pics of the RR Team I'll be picking up this weekend. These are the craigslist photos, obviously. Based on my quick research, I think it's a 1989. Doesn't come with the original fork, unfortunately, but I have a great one to use instead. Once I get it I'll post up some decent pics.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I knew a guy who worked for Miyata when they were in Elk Grove, IL. He would get a new Ridge Runner every year. I think the last one he had was the Team version like the one shown here. He would get the bikes used for catalog shoots, and judging by the size shown it's very possible that is (was) his bike. 

My favorite bike he had was the black and yellow Ridge Runner, which he called the 'satanic' Ridge Runner. I'm not sure of the year, but I know it was late 80's vintage. He's the guy who got me into mountain biking. 

Unfortunately he passed away about four years ago. He was a good guy. I've thought about building up a tribute bike, but I don't remember what setup he was running at the time. It's always in the back of my mind if I ever find the right frame.


----------

